# Some of my collection



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Many that know me already will have seen these pics elsewhere , but for those that haven't
My Juvenile Fem Scutari lake vipera ammodytes

















Male White lip tree viper (c.albolabris)









his girlfriend








Male Vipera ammodytes










Female ammo'

















Bruce the male ottoman viper (v.xanthina)
Probably the scariest snake i've ever kept for behaviour


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Now for my all time fave species and subject of my study, Rhino Vipers (b.nasicornis)


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Really nice snakes, especially the Ammodytes


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice pictures al


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG I THINK IM GUNA STICK WI CORN SNAKES LOL : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hey Al, nasicornis over gabonica any day.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks folks :smile:

Si, got to agree there , though gabs are quite close. Wish nasi's were as hardy as the gabonica though

Cheers again


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Na love the white lips :flrt:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Lovely snakes!!:no1:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Now for my all time fave species and subject of my study, Rhino Vipers (b.nasicornis)


Absolutely stunning markings , gotta go with the white lipped a close second though, the male looks really good..all nice though:no1:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Love your Ammodytes, this a species that has really grabbed my attention lately.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Angi said:


> Love your Ammodytes, this a species that has really grabbed my attention lately.


they are really nice, theres alot of colour variety throughout all the subspecies.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Now for my all time fave species and subject of my study, Rhino Vipers (b.nasicornis)


oh my god thats the most beutiful snake i have ever seen in my whole life :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Al... Thanks for posting those :no1: Nice specimens all the way round. 

I have Ottomans too...wacky little devils :devil: Got some video of them that I'll post soon...

Al


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics Alan. The pictures do not to that Fem Scutari lake vipera ammodytes justice, it is an amazing snake in the flesh!!
: victory:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

great snakes i esp like the v.xanthina very nice: victory:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks alot everyone, your kind words are much appreciated 

Al: Looking forward to your xanthina video, please let me know when it's up. My male will actually throw himself out of the viv in an attempt to get me. All the time I am in the room he constantly hisses with a flattened head saying, "One day, one day" . To be honest it was nice to have a break now he's in hibernation, and hopefully he'll wake up in a better mood .

Kris: Hey mate, good to see you the other day . Glad you liked Mrs ammo'

Once again thanks to all. More pics to come soon of Gaboons and other nasicornis


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

jamie-c said:


> oh my god thats the most beutiful snake i have ever seen in my whole life :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


He he, thanks alot Jamie  That was my exact thoughts when I first saw one a couple of decades ago, i've been hooked ever since


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Thanks alot everyone, your kind words are much appreciated
> 
> Al: Looking forward to your xanthina video, please let me know when it's up. My male will actually throw himself out of the viv in an attempt to get me. All the time I am in the room he constantly hisses with a flattened head saying, "One day, one day" . To be honest it was nice to have a break now he's in hibernation, and hopefully he'll wake up in a better mood .
> 
> ...


Mine are not (I think) pissy at all at me, just have a feeding response like my Red Spitter...:lol2:


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> More pics to come soon of Gaboons and other nasicornis


Get some more pics up of your rhino's. They're amazing!!!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Will do Kris, 
Trouble is, nasicornis do not like any kind of harassment, even photo shoots stress them out. But, I do need to take some more for sure.

Did you sell that boa mate?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, Al is correct! Rhinos do best if left alone... I slowly worked up to shooting Mr. Sniffles where he doesn't freak out. This young pair (CB07) I have I really don't bother except for care.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

stunning snakes, I've fallen in love with your rhyno viper...!!


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Did you sell that boa mate?


shes still here I don't want to sell her lol.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i've loved rhyno vipers since i saw a pic in an encyclopaedia as a child haha! haven't seen or heard of them since. really nice to see pics of yours!
beautiful snakes all!


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Alans got some stunning Rhino's! can't wait until I can keep DWA!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow gorgeous beasties
love ammodytes! hoping to find some nose horn vipers when me and my mate take a photography trip this year to turkey


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks again everyone, glad you all liked them.

Kris, I can well relate, do you remember how long it took me to finally sell that boa back to you? 

Tokay: Hi there. Where are you going in Turkey? we go there evey year herping, have been there about 12 times now. Never seen ammodytes where we go , but have seen v.xanthina numerous times now. 
All is quite hard to find untill you get a feel for the place, and it'll depend on what time of year you're going.
If you are going after May you're in for a very tough time finding anything, even May's not that easy. Best time will be March and April, or then late Sept-November.


----------

